# See what yahoo has done .Insult of INDIAN map



## dadhwalprince (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey guys see what i noticed while surfing yahoo's MAP link 

pls click on this link and see whare is PoK in this MAP . According to yahoo it is a part of Pakistan not of INDIA ..  Click on this link and see 

*maps.yahoo.com/broadband#mvt=m&q1=ludhiana&trf=0&lon=75.866089&lat=30.897511&mag=11

its really very bad thing which yahoo has done ever


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

So?Do you think yahoo is anti-Indian?Go and see ANY map(except a made in india map)you will find all are same.
The part that is 'missing' is actually not under control of India.Thats what we call PoK.
See map of India in BBC news for example.


----------



## dadhwalprince (Jun 24, 2007)

So ? what so ? this should not be acceptable at any cost


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

^^You still didn't get it.This is the actual thing,not what you see in school textbooks or news channels.

See this for an example-this is more accurate
*www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/world/india/images/cia-map-india-wheeler-island.jpg
The north eastern part is under China's control,so India only posess the central part.


----------



## dadhwalprince (Jun 24, 2007)

i understand what u want to say dear , but if it is like this thn v will have to change this .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

The only way is to take it back from pakistan and china,its not the fault of map manufacturers.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> its not the fault of map manufacturers.



it is! the map approved by the govt. includes PoK. as long as PoK is officially not declared a part of Pak or is not made a separate country this region can't be excluded from india's map. if any map violates this then its an offence, but then again its only applicable to within india. but the govt. can sue yahoo/or any other agency for this.


----------



## slugger (Jun 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> but the govt. can sue yahoo/or any other agency for this.



how many media houses is d Indian govt  going 2 sue? CNN, BBC, FOX......

sad fact is dat only we in India know dat these regions rightfully belong to India. The rest of the world either have accepted that it is either a part of pak/china [depending on the region] or it is an independent region or a disputed area.

simple thumb rule 4 determining weather a region is part of a country or not, is to see if there are any administrative  officials of that country in that region.
for example the Indian govt carries out its pulse polio campaign all over the country. during these campaigns how many officials go to administer these vcaaines to children living in places like skardu. they even go to naxal affected regions of AP and chhatigarh but not to any of these disputed regions

wat i mean to say dat we have no influence in these regions.
whereas, china is building roads in the regions it occupies and pakistani army were openly carrying out relief operations in POK during d earthquake

no point suing d media houses. Once it has been credibly established dat these  regions are under the firm administrative control of India, they would themselves redraw their maps to reflect the ground reality


----------



## karnivore (Jun 24, 2007)

dadhwalprince said:
			
		

> ....... it is a part of Pakistan not of INDIA


 
Welcome to the reality


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 24, 2007)

china have capture some parts of India i read in news paper (Times Of India 1 month ago)and Indian Gov. doing nothing


----------



## karnivore (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ Because after 1962 India is "once bitten twice shy".

Also the area that we refer to as ours, is also claimed by the chinese as theirs. Age old dispute


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 26, 2007)

India doesn't have the military capability to beat back China so that one is moot. And India does not have the political power in the global arena to change the world's perception about Pakistan. Like it or not it is the fact.

Britannica Almanac (print version) had an issue with Indian DGC authorities because of the map. And if you were to buy any World/India map from Europe or US, PoK Kashmir is excluded from India along with India's territorial area.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 26, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> And India does not have the political power in the global arena to change the world's perception about Pakistan.



Hasn't FOX News done enough?


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

dadhwalprince said:
			
		

> i understand what u want to say dear , but if it is like this thn v will have to change this .



OK lets go and beat the hell out of China's and Pak's PMs and make them sign a pact in which they give POK and COK back to India.
LOL

This is not so easy as it sounds bro! India can't cajole China, because its after so many years that the relation between the two countries are "good" and everyone knows how stubborn Pak is after all those meetings over kashmir issues met failure.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

the thng is Pak is backed by USA... n none, except we Indians, hav the audacity to fite fr justice from the UsA


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 26, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> the thng is Pak is backed by USA... n none, except we Indians, hav the audacity to fite fr justice from the UsA



No. pak isnt backed by US. our army is definately best in the world but pak also has nuclear weapons. remember japan's disaster. thats why we cannt powerful attack on pak


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> No. pak isnt backed by US.




dude.... maano ya na maano, bt US supprts pak ..i gues thers kinda unofficial agreemnt b/w bush n musharraf- tht the latter wil let him kno updates on Osama front


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

^^
m ready, embraced myself n bajuwali as wel


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 2, 2007)

chill down all , and enjoy . Indian govt has straight forward policy of surrender .. Not to worry


----------



## mohit sharma (Jul 2, 2007)

rehne do yaar , kis neta ko fursat hai tension lene ki aur POK wapas lene ki , even bangaladesh use to kick india's a** whenever it feels like doing that


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 6, 2007)

^^ Kind of agreed. It is shameful how India gets snubbed by Nepalese kings, gets trashed by Bangladeshis and yet keeps a straight face. Gandhi-ism as we call it, get slapped in both cheeks till they turn tomato red. India needs someone like late Indira Gandhi, assertive and strong to stand in the global arena.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 6, 2007)

why worry about part of land that belong to us or theirs. as long as people remain safe, sound and happy. there is no need for worry,

but then you will always find leaders who thirst for war, to conquer an area and make them theirs.

for what?????, who knows.....


----------



## faraaz (Jul 6, 2007)

Apparently the area under contention has strong tactical advantages...or something like that.

As far as I know, its just a big hunk of rock and ice...let them have it.

@OP: Dude, that's a very immature attitude to have...


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 9, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> why worry about part of land that belong to us or theirs. as long as people remain safe, sound and happy. there is no need for worry,



It would have been all fine if the people were happy and safe. But they are badly discriminated against, by Pakistani security forces, police and militants. And PoK has become a hotspot for training terrorists, both for Afghan and India.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 9, 2007)

याहू कि तो ..बीप् बीप्


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

Not to get involved in the political debate (or hell, even to break it up...keep going, guys!), I'd like to say that map makers have been known to make mistakes...my brother was visiting a city quite some ways away that he had never been to before, so he looked the region up with mapquest...and they (though a map error) claimed to have the only market on the planet that is floating out in the ocean...

Go figure...


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 12, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Not to get involved in the political debate (or hell, even to break it up...keep going, guys!), I'd like to say that map makers have been known to make mistakes...my brother was visiting a city quite some ways away that he had never been to before, so he looked the region up with mapquest...and they (though a map error) claimed to have the only market on the planet that is floating out in the ocean...
> 
> Go figure...



But this omission is not a mistake. If you were to buy a map from anywhere outside India, Kashmir will be different than what the maps in India show. There was a row in Excise Department who refused to let Britannica Almanac in because of these maps but eventually allowed with a seal claiming the maps are "neither accurate nor authentic".


----------



## gsoul2soul (Jul 14, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> china have capture some parts of India i read in news paper (Times Of India 1 month ago)and Indian Gov. doing nothing



Well welcome to the mayhem at the Border area.

Always tricky... *here in Nepal people are not happy, for India has taken over loads and loads of arable land in the border area.*

With border open between two countries the only thing that is separating the border lines are simple... poles and markers, which according to officials can be dug and shifted 

lol... it's a never ending process!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 14, 2007)

old people used to say-with Nehru proclaiming peace with China and everybody in India got "india-cheeni,bhai-bhai" china attacked and caputred even more than what we knows.but they left with that small piece they are hanging upon.I dont think in any time they will leave it easily.remember poor tibetans roaming around india,when they cant go back to tibet for,tibet has became a part of it already.this is the fact.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jul 14, 2007)

We lack the guts. It's as simple as that! Ours is a notorious soft-state - often a laughing stock, pitied upon at times.


----------

